# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Postes de pino radiata tratados con cca chile.

## laobraperu

*ESTIMADOS CLIETES AGRO PRODUCTORES.* Les saluda. *La Obra Perú SAC*  filial de *Inversiones la Obra S.A.* Chile. Empresa elaboradora de Postes de Pino Radita tratados con CCA (Cobre Cobre Arsénico)   Hemos cumplido un año en la región de Piura entregando más de 90 mil Centrales - Cabezales y Esquineros de Pino tratados con sales CCA.   Los  invitamos  a hacernos llegar sus consultas e inquietudes.  Atte. *Javier Figueroa.* Gerente comercial. ventalaobra@gmail.com
Celular. 73-968909171   Temas similares: Venta de Hogos de Pino Deshidratados Comestibles (Suillus Luteus, Boletus Luteus) Ahoyadora hoyadora nueva para sembrar arboles , reforestacion , jatropha , poner postes , sembrios de distintas plantas Postes de pino radiata tratados con cca chile. Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas de pino de Brasil Pobladores chalacos siembran 350 plantones de pino en ex fundo Oquendo

----------


## Victor martinez

Chromated Copper Arsenate (CCA)
esta sustancia muy venenosa se ha reportado casos de intoxicación que ha llegado hasta la muerte,  la madera tratada con CCA no debe de ser manipuladas sin protección y fuera del contacto de animales y plantas, hay otras alternativas  http://www.epa.gov/oppad001/reregistration/cca/

----------

